# صلاة البابا كيرلس بالطاحونة حين كان يضئ شمعة



## نيرمين عزمى (19 مارس 2009)

لتكن هذة الشمعة التى اشعلها نورا منك يارب لتضى طريقى اثناء المصاعب انى اقدم هذة الشمعة وانا اقدم حياتى لتكون ملكا لك يارب فساعدنى ان اصلى واهدنى فى قراراتى.
احمينى من الشرير هبنى الصحة وعلمنى كيف اساعد الاخرين. لتكن هذة الشمعة نورا الهيا منك يارب لتحرق انانيتى وكبريائى وخطاياى كلها.
لتكن شعلة منك يا سيدى لتدفى قلبى وتمنح السلام والصحة لعائلتى وللعالم باسرة.
ربى انى لا استطيع التواجد دائما فى بيتك المقدس لانك اعطيتنى واجبات اخرى لانجزها.فعلمنى يا الهى كيف احقق مشيئتك المقدسة بشفاعة امى العذراء مريم وبركة وصلوات جميع الشهداء والقديسين تكون معنا
امين.​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (19 مارس 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مارس 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــن 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه يا نيرمين ​ 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا لمرورك الجميييل يا سوتى وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 مارس 2009)

امين يارب اسمع واستجب

ميرسي قوي يا نيرمين حبيبتي

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## nonaa (19 مارس 2009)

جميله اوى الصلاة
شكراااااا نيرمين 
صلواتك​


----------



## kalimooo (19 مارس 2009)

امين

شكراااااااا يا كوكو

على الصلاة

ربنا يباركك


----------

